# Alright guys.....who do we go after?



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm sure there are already several names being considered and there are some DCs that have already been contacted....

But having said that, who do you see UGA pursuing as the next DC, as well as the other positional coaches that are now void. Is there a serious chance of Garner getting promoted to DC? If so, I think it's a lateral move at best. We will no more in the days to come I'm sure, but what do you guys think?


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 2, 2009)

What is the limit on the number of coaches for CFB and where do we stand with that? Will someone have to double up duties?


----------



## chadair (Dec 2, 2009)

ron zook:d


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

chadair said:


> ron zook:d


----------



## willbuck (Dec 2, 2009)

I have Kirby Smart and a long shot in Van Gorder possibly being interested.  

The wild rumor still has Tuberville - which I don't think will happen.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

willbuck said:


> I have Kirby Smart and a long shot in Van Gorder possibly being interested.
> 
> The wild rumor still has Tuberville - which I don't think will happen.



I just dont see Van Gorder coming back from the pro ranks to be a DC again. Plus the pressure would be too much for him. He has heard Willie get compared to him for the last 3 or 4 years now, and he knows that if he didnt get them back to their old level, he's be a goner and it would look bad on his resume

Kirby Smart I would be pleased with. He's a home town boy and I'd like to see him back on UGAs sideline where he belongs. 

Tubberville I just cant believe as much as I want to. But it wouldnt be a bad move on his part if he is still going to get his buyout pay from AU to take a Coordinator job somewhere for a year or two


----------



## tim1225agr (Dec 2, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I just dont see Van Gorder coming back from the pro ranks to be a DC again. Plus the pressure would be too much for him. He has heard Willie get compared to him for the last 3 or 4 years now, and he knows that if he didnt get them back to their old level, he's be a goner and it would look bad on his resume
> 
> Kirby Smart I would be pleased with. He's a home town boy and I'd like to see him back on UGAs sideline where he belongs.
> 
> Tubberville I just cant believe as much as I want to. But it wouldnt be a bad move on his part if he is still going to get his buyout pay from AU to take a Coordinator job somewhere for a year or two



I agree but coaches wanna coach, not sit at home and collect a check.  I see it as a way for him to do the same thing David Cutcliff did at Tenn.  Take the DC job for a year or two and use it as a stepping stone and a way to stay in College Football.  

This is just my take on it.  I just hope we are doing our homework and have someone in mind.  I also hope we start making offers before FL starts looking for a DC too.  Could be tough to get who you want competing with any SEC school but especially the Gators.  I mean they have all the pieces in place right now to continue winning.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 2, 2009)

I just want a DC that chews tobacco from a mail pouch sack and his boogers have hair...


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I just want a DC that chews tobacco from a mail pouch sack and his boogers have hair...


----------



## chadair (Dec 2, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I just want a DC that chews tobacco from a mail pouch sack and his boogers have hair...



did I mention RON ZOOK? Tech's DC might be available


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I just want a DC that chews tobacco from a mail pouch sack and his boogers have hair...



Post of the year.....hands down


----------



## willbuck (Dec 2, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Name
Travis Jones
 Current Job
Saints - DL 
 Col/NFL/T/Age
0/11/11/27
 Alma mater
Georgia
 Hometown
Irwinton, Ga.

BRIEF: The Georgia grad is currently in his fifth year as an NFL assistant and has quickly built a reputation as one of the more fundamentally sound young coaches in the league. Prior to coming to New Orleans, he spent three years at Miami where he coached the Dolphins' linebackers and defensive ends. Prior to moving onto the NFL, he spent two seasons at Kansas followed by two seasons at LSU where he served as the Tigers' defensive line coach and recruiting coordinator. 

COMMENT: Jones isn't necessarily considered a first choice to become Georgia's defensive coordinator, but many believe that the former Bulldog defensive captain would one day be a nice addition to Mark Richt's staff. Jones' familiarity with the state would no doubt be a benefit, as would his reputation for being a sound teacher and solid recruiter. - Anthony Dasher.

Name
Bob Sanders
 Current Job
Bills - DL 
 Col/NFL/T/Age
20/11/33/55
 Alma mater
Davidson Col.
 Hometown
Jacksonville, N.C.

BRIEF: A 33-year veteran in the NFL and collegiate ranks, the native of Jacksonville, N.C. is the former defensive coordinator of the Green Bay Packers. In 2005, Sanders' Packers led the NFL with six interceptions returned for touchdowns and 22 picks overall, which tied for the most in the NFC. Sanders also served as the linebackers coach for the Miami Dolphins from 2001-2004 and helped tutor All-Pro linebacker Zach Thomas. Prior to coaching in the NFL, Sanders spent 22 years coaching in college, including 11 seasons at Florida where he coached the Gators' defensive linemen, among multiple other defensive positions. Three of his pupils - Jevon Kearse, Kevin Carter and Huey Richardson - became first-round selections in the NFL draft. During Sanders' tenure in Gainesville, the Gators led the SEC in sacks four straight seasons (1996-00). 

COMMENT: Although there are no direct ties between head coach Mark Richt and Sanders, the two coached against each other for numerous seasons while Sanders was at Florida and Richt was serving as the offensive coordinator at Florida State. Should Georgia be in the market for a defensive coordinator, Sanders would be an interesting option for the Bulldogs. His successes at both the collegiate and NFL levels are difficult to argue and would be an asset to any program - professional or college. - Anthony Dasher

Name
Brian VanGorder
 Current Job
Falcons - DC 
 Col/NFL/T/Age
16/4/20/50 
 Alma mater
Wayne State
 Hometown
Gainesville, Ga. 

BRIEF: Brian VanGorder ranks in many minds as the best defensive coach to ever work at the University of Georgia, second only to the legendary Erk Russell. VanGorder oversaw a Bulldog defense from 2001-2004 that went 42-10, won one SEC title and two SEC East Division championships. His 2003 squad ranked third nationally in scoring defense. In 2002, VanGorder's defense allowed only 31 points during the final seven games. In 2005 he went on to become the linebacker's coach for the Jacksonville Jaguars. The next year saw VanGorder named as the head coach at Georgia Southern University. After posting a 3-8 record for the Eagles, VanGorder left GSU to be the linebackers coach for the Atlanta Falcons in 2007. After his success in revamping the linebacker core with the Falcons, new Atlanta coach Mike Smith named VanGorder the team's defensive coordinator in 2008. He is currently considered one of the better coordinators in the NFL.

COMMENT: VanGorder has shown that he has no problems when it comes to moving. Four different jobs in four years will attest to that. In all of his coaching stints he has been very successful, save the experiment with being a head coach at GSU. Even as a high school head coach in Florida he was named Coach of the Year multiple times and guided American Heritage School to a number one state ranking. In fact the accolades didn't stop there as he won the Frank Boyles Assistant Coach of the Year award in 2003 while at UGA under Richt. It seems as though VanGorder is the perfect assistant coach and may eschew the head coach role. When he managed the defense and Richt planned the offense, the tandem took Georgia to heights the program had not seen in two decades. He is a premier linebacker coach and obviously has numerous recruiting contacts in the state of Florida. When he left Georgia for Jacksonville, there seemed to have been some personnel issues at the heart of his departure. If Richt makes changes on his current staff, maybe the issues will have been resolved. - Radi Nabulsi

Name
Tyrone Nix
 Current Job
Ole Miss - DC 
 Col/NFL/T/Age
15/0/15/37
 Alma mater
Southern Miss. 
 Hometown
Attalla, Ala.

BRIEF: Nix is one of the premiere up-and-coming defensive coordinators in America. He is also one of the youngest at just 37, but his results rival those of much older coaches. For example during his stint as the defensive coordinator and inside linebackers coach at South Carolina, Nix's squad topped the SEC and ranked fifth nationally in pass defense, giving up just 168.8 yards in 2007. He was hired away from the Gamecocks in 2008 to be the defensive coordinator for Houston Nutt at Ole Miss. His first year results were remarkable. Nix turned around the Ole Miss defense, taking the Rebels from being last in the SEC in total defense and 11th in scoring defense to fifth in the SEC in scoring and total defense the following year. Nix defenses can also stop the run as he proved by taking the Ole Miss rush defense from 11th in the league to second and fourth in the nation, giving up a mere 85.5 yards per game. As for philosophy, Nix employs an attacking style of play that tied the Rebels for the nation's lead in tackles for loss as well as leading the SEC in sacks with 38.

COMMENT: It might be very tough to pull Nix out of the state of Mississippi. He spent ten years coaching every defensive position at Southern Miss and in 2003, his pass defense at USM was ranked fifth in the nation. He only left Mississippi for three years to coach at South Carolina, and now that he is back in the state at the premier program in the state. Richt may have his work cut out for him. Nix's wife is from Vicksburg, Mississippi and they have two children. The good news is that his hometown is Attalla, Alabama, which is not to far from Atlanta. Also, Nix knows the state of Georgia really well as most of his targets last year were in the Peach State. Nix is in the second year of a three year contract that pays him roughly $350,000 per year. Georgia's current defensive coordinator makes around $325,000 annually. - Radi nabulsi

Name
Tommy Tuberville
 Current Job
None 
 Col/NFL/T/Age
28/0/28/55
 Alma mater
So. Arkansas
 Hometown
Auburn, Ala.

BRIEF: Tuberville is an A-List college head coach whose 110-60 career record at Ole Miss and more famously Auburn (52-30 in SEC play) ended following the 2008 season when he left The Plains. Tuberville, 55, was named Walter Camp Coach of the Year after leading the Tigers to a perfect 13-0 record in 2004. Prior to his 13 seasons as an SEC head coach, he served as defensive coordinator at Texas A&M in 1994 and was a defensive assistant at Miami (1986-1993, the last year as defensive coordinator) and Arkansas State (1980-84). His many years as an assistant in south Florida, along with his time as an SEC head coach, give him a tremendous advantage on the recruiting trail.

COMMENT: Tuberville and Richt's relationship dates back to the 1980s and Miami. Over recent years, there have been numerous stories of the two spending time together in the offseason. They were part of a team of coaches that traveled to the Middle East to visit U.S. service members in the summer of 2007. While at just 55, there is plenty left in Tommy's tank, and there will certainly be a school sooner or later that would be thrilled to have him as their next head coach. Last summer, UGASports was told that there might be interest on the part of Tuberville in coaching again, but perhaps not as a head coach right away because he wanted to stay in the Southeast and for whatever reasons coaching a third SEC school was not immediately in the cards. The story from there went that Richt and Tuberville, or people extremely close to them, discussed Tuberville becoming the defensive coordinator at Georgia. However, this scenario seems very unlikely when you consider that Tuberville was recently quoted as saying he would not be a coordinator. - Steve Patterson

Name
Kirby Smart
 Current Job
Alabama - DC
 Col/NFL/T/Age
10/1/11/33
 Alma mater
Georgia
 Hometown
Bainbridge, Ga

BRIEF: Like his college teammate Mike Bobo, Kirby Smart jumped quickly into the coaching ranks following his days as a player for the Georgia Bulldogs in the 1990s. Following a graduate assistant position at Georgia (1999), he went on to first coach linebackers and then become the defensive coordinator at Valdosta State in 2000 and 2001, respectively. After two seasons as a graduate assistant at Florida State, he joined Nick Saban's staff at LSU in 2004 as defensive backs coach. When Saban left for the NFL, Smart moved back in Athens as running back coach for Mark Richt, but not for long as he rejoined Saban's staff in 2006 as safeties coach for the Miami Dolphins. When Saban took over at Alabama in 2007, he named Smart defensive coordinator of the Crimson Tide.

COMMENT: Could the ill-feelings that served as the basis for the barrier between Smart and his alma mater be subsiding? Apparently that is the case. UGASports has recently learned that many of the issues that existed between head coach Mark Richt and Smart have been resolved. Forgive and forget? Perhaps, but getting Smart away from Alabama won't be easy. Smart is extremely loyal to Crimson Tide coach Nick Saban, who first hired him to coach defensive backs at LSU in 2004 before the former Bulldog safety spent the following season in Athens coaching running backs in 2005. But when Saban was named head coach of the Miami Dolphins in 2006, he re-hired Smart to coach safeties and when Alabama lured Saban in 2007, Smart was brought along as well. Basically, Smart feels he owes Saban for helping him get to the position he has at what's still considered a very young age. A Bainbridge native, Smart is married to former Lady Bulldog basketball player Mary Beth Lycett. Should Richt decide to make a call, the Bulldogs wouldn't be the only ones vying for Smart's services. Florida State is already looking for a defensive coordinator and Smart, who served as a graduate assistant under Bobby Bowden in 2002 and 2004, will no doubt garner a close look. Smart's base salary at Alabama currently sits at $325,000 with a buyout of $65,000. Georgia would no doubt have to top that figure should it ever decide to try and entice Smart. But after learning that Smart and Richt have apparently buried the hatchet, Smart's name would be one worth watching. - Anthony Dasher

Name, Age
Kevin Steele
 Current Job
Clemson - DC 
 Col/NFL/T/Age
26/4/30/51
 Alma mater
Clemson
 Hometown
Dillon, S.C.

BRIEF: Steele is the new defensive coordinator at Clemson University after being hired away from Alabama last year. He was the associate head coach and head defensive coach at Alabama and led the Tide defensive unit to a top five national ranking. He shared responsibilities with Kirby Smart but now is completely in charge of the defense under first year head coach Dabo Swinney at Clemson. He has coached at the FBS and NFL level for 27 years, including stints under Tom Osborne, Bobby Bowden and Johnny Majors. He was also the head coach at Baylor for three years before heading to Florida State. Steele has been ranked as the nation's number one recruiter by Rivals.com after landing the nation's top recruiting class in February of 2005. He is a graduate of the University of Tennessee and is a native of Dillon, S.C.

COMMENT: Steele is one of the most promising defensive coordinators in the country and a great recruiter. He has recruited the state of South Carolina for years. He was the linebackers coach for the Carolina Panthers from 1995-1998. He was hired away by Baylor and then went to coach at Florida State for four years, 2003-2006 where the Seminoles won two ACC championships. While Steel and Coach Richt have never been on the same staff, Richt is very aware of Steele's qualifications, especially as a recruiter. Both Steele and his wife are from South Carolina so the family ties are strong although their son Gordon plays football at Valdosta State and their daughter Caroline is a sophomore at Auburn. - Radi Nabulsi

Name
Manny Diaz
 Current Job
MTSU - DC 
 Col/NFL/T/Age
12/0/12/35
 Alma mater
Florida State
 Hometown
Miami, Fla.

BRIEF: Diaz's Blue Raider defensive unit has been one of the best in the Sun Belt Conference the last four years. Including the six seasons he spent on the defensive staff at N.C. State, he has been linebackers, safeties, and special teams coach. His main recruiting areas are the Cobb County area of metro-Atlanta and south Florida. He played college ball and was a grad assistant for a year at Florida State while Mark Richt was on Bobby Bowden's staff. Diaz, 35, grew up in Miami where is father is currently a second term mayor.

COMMENT: While still a relative unknown, Diaz is quickly rising as one of the great young coaches. A move to Georgia would put him on a much bigger stage on which he would have many more resources at his disposal. - Steve Patterson







Name
Dick Bumpas
 Current Job
TCU - DC
 Col/NFL/T/Age
31/0/31/60 
 Alma mater
Arkansas
 Hometown
Fort Smith, Ark. 

BRIEF: Bumpas has been a defensive coordinator or defensive line coach for 12 different schools including Tennessee, Arkansas, and Notre Dame. He is in his sixth season with the Horned Frogs, and his defense is credited with much of the success of that program. Bumpas was ranked by Rivals.com as the seventh-best defensive coach in the nation for 2007. In 2008, Bumpas was a finalist for the Broyles Award, an honor given to the nation's top assistant coach. His defensive stats last year are impressive as his squad was ranked first in the nation in run defense (47.1 yards per game) and total defense (217.8 yards per game) while ranking second in sacks and scoring defense (11.3 points per game). All four of his lineman in 2008 were selected to the All-MWC teams. In 2005, Bumpas was named the Rivals.com National Defensive Coordinator of the Week after the Horned Frogs beat Oklahoma 17-10.

COMMENT: Bumpas has seen it all and done it all except for one thing: being defensive coordinator at a major BCS conference school. Bumpas seems to have some of the traits Georgia would be looking for as he might be able to cure the turnover ratio problem the Dawgs are having. For example, in 2005, TCU led the in turnover margin (+21), interceptions (26) and takeaways (40). Not only that but he also did a stint as special teams coach at Tennessee. Playing in the Mountain West is not like playing in the SEC by any stretch of the imagination, so the stats have to be weighted accordingly. But take for example his stats for 2006 where the Horned Frogs ranked second nationally in run defense and total defense while only giving up just over 12 points per game. The Georgia fans would be happy for that type of performance against a Mountain West team. - Radi Nabulsi







Name
Bud Foster
 Current Job
Va. Tech - DC
 Col/NFL/T/Age
28/0/28/50
 Alma mater
Murray State
 Hometown
Nokomis, Ill.

BRIEF: Foster has worked on Frank Beamer's staff since 1981 when he signed on as a grad assistant at Murray State where he had lettered four years as a safety and linebacker. Beamer promoted him to linebackers and special teams coach the following year, kept him on at the same position when the staff moved to Virginia Tech in 1987, and named him defensive coordinator of the Hokies in 1995. In his career, Foster has won the Frank Broyles Award and the Defensive Coordinator of the Year Award.

COMMENT: The Beamer era at Virginia Tech does not seem to be ending any time soon, and, some believe that Foster could be in line as the next head coach. - Steve Patterson


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 2, 2009)

I really like what Dick Bumpas has been doing at TCU given the level of athletes he has there.  His D seems to come to play EVERY week.  They held that Utah team that destroyed Bama last year to 13 points, Boise to 16 and the fighting Harbaugh's (stanford) to 14..This year the most they've given up was to Utah (28) and that was after the game was pretty much over.  I think he would be a great get for our program.


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 2, 2009)

Plus he has a sweet stache, something any good DC needs...


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 2, 2009)

huntindawg said:


> Plus he has a sweet stache, something any good DC needs...



van gorder had a pretty mean stache as well.


----------



## topcat (Dec 2, 2009)

chadair said:


> did I mention RON ZOOK? Tech's DC might be available



Stacy, you can change your sigline now.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for posting those breakdowns 

My top 3 from that list would be Smart, Bumpas, and Steele. But I dont think any of them would be bad choices. Not too sure about Diaz though...


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 2, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> van gorder had a pretty mean stache as well.



My point exactly rex...


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 2, 2009)

Nix has been on my wish list for a while. I would LOVE IT if we could get him.  We would have to throw a lot of money at him I believe.

Smart or Bumpas would be great as well.  I just don't see Smart doing it.  I don't have any facts to support that, it's just a feeling.

I would also love to have Ellis Johnson.

The names that I hear the most as possibilities are Nix and Bumpas.  Either one would be great.

But like somebody said, we better fish or cut bait because it looks like UF will be looking for a DC soon too.  We need to learn from the bebacle that was the men's basketball coaching search.

Stacy, it aint gonna be Ron Zook.  I understand why you are wanting us to hire him because I wish that yall would hire him back.

I just don't believe the Tubbs rumors.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nix has been on my wish list for a while. I would LOVE IT if we could get him.  We would have to throw a lot of money at him I believe.
> 
> Smart or Bumpas would be great as well.  I just don't see Smart doing it.  I don't have any facts to support that, it's just a feeling.
> 
> ...



 Yea don't forget about Ellis Johnson, although he will be hard to pry away...


----------



## Skyjacker (Dec 2, 2009)

I'll give you guys Wommack right now.  No charge.  I'll even pay for his bus ticket from Atlanta and a lifetime supply of zone coverage with ten yard cushions.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 2, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Yea don't forget about Ellis Johnson, although he will be hard to pry away...



True but money talks.  Out of all those guys, I like our chances to bring one of them in.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 2, 2009)

chadair said:


> did I mention RON ZOOK? Tech's DC might be available



Yeah, we would hate it if you stole Wommack away from us...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> True but money talks.  Out of all those guys, I like our chances to bring one of them in.



Me too, but like you said, we better get on it FAST! UF and FSU are going to be tough to compete with for a DC


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 2, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Me too, but like you said, we better get on it FAST! UF and FSU are going to be tough to compete with for a DC



I'm glad CMR went ahead and pulled the trigger.  Dragging this out would have been a disaster on a lot of levels.

We have a leg up on those other two schools right now as we've got the ball rolling.  We have got to take advantage if possible.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm glad CMR went ahead and pulled the trigger.  Dragging this out would have been a disaster on a lot of levels.
> 
> We have a leg up on those other two schools right now as we've got the ball rolling.  We have got to take advantage if possible.



I hope to know something within a week's time. Believe me, FSU is already looking. And if there is the slightest hint of truth to the rumors at UF, then you can bet they are already looking too


----------



## dwills (Dec 2, 2009)

Ok guys, how long do yall think it will be before we announce a new DC? It seems to me that all signs are pointing to the fact that we probably already have a deal arranged with someone as of now. It seems odd to me that we would fire all of these guys. I think the new guy wants to be able to bring in a complete staff, and that's the reason we did this.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

dwills said:


> Ok guys, how long do yall think it will be before we announce a new DC? It seems to me that all signs are pointing to the fact that we probably already have a deal arranged with someone as of now. It seems odd to me that we would fire all of these guys. I think the new guy wants to be able to bring in a complete staff, and that's the reason we did this.



Very possible. Only one left that wasnt mentioned on Defense is Garner if Im not mistaken, right?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 2, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Very possible. Only one left that wasnt mentioned on Defense is Garner if Im not mistaken, right?



That could be bad.  Very bad.  You know what I'm thinking.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> That could be bad.  Very bad.  You know what I'm thinking.



Surely not. I hope that doesnt happen. Garner can go too for all I care as long as we get the right DC! Hes not the only guy that recruit!


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 2, 2009)

RG won't be the DC. MR has too much riding to not bring in a proven guy.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say it's Tubbs, BVG, or Smart. They guy who told me last night that the three coaches would be fired was right so I'll believe him when he also told me that they were waiting on terms to be worked out with one of those three on the short list before it went public. Now, I'm one of those guys who knows somebody who knows somebody... Great.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 2, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> That could be bad.  Very bad.  You know what I'm thinking.




no......that would be ugly...


----------



## Grand Slam (Dec 2, 2009)

bet ya'll boys make a run at Foster.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 2, 2009)

dwills said:


> Ok guys, how long do yall think it will be before we announce a new DC? It seems to me that all signs are pointing to the fact that we probably already have a deal arranged with someone as of now. It seems odd to me that we would fire all of these guys. I think the new guy wants to be able to bring in a complete staff, and that's the reason we did this.



soon I hope and you could be right about a deal already laid out........


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say it's Tubbs, BVG, or Smart. They guy who told me last night that the three coaches would be fired was right so I'll believe him when he also told me that they were waiting on terms to be worked out with one of those three on the short list before it went public. Now, I'm one of those guys who knows somebody who knows somebody... Great.



I just don't see BVG coming back to Athens for his old job, unless he just loved it that much. But think if he were to come back but shows no improvement on the defensive side of the ball. That would be a career killer for him. UGA has the athletes to succeed on that side of the ball, so no improvement won't be tolerated IMO


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 2, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I just don't see BVG coming back to Athens for his old job, unless he just loved it that much. But think if he were to come back but shows no improvement on the defensive side of the ball. That would be a career killer for him. UGA has the athletes to succeed on that side of the ball, so no improvement won't be tolerated IMO



I don't either but the guy in the grapevine is one for one so far and I'm hoping he'll hit the next one out of the park.


----------



## chadair (Dec 2, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I just don't see BVG coming back to Athens for his old job, unless he just loved it that much.



I  could be wrong, but I was thinkin VG basically burnt his bridge with UGA!


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 2, 2009)

He left on good terms to go to Jax...


----------



## Predator56 (Dec 2, 2009)

john tenuta


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 2, 2009)

Tenuta was hot at GT but man he was pathetic at ND.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Tenuta was hot at GT but man he was pathetic at ND.



Very true. Their offense was not the reason for their bad results....


----------



## Predator56 (Dec 2, 2009)

howeevr, if we didnt have tenuta, gailey would have been fired 2-3 years prior...it was tenuta who kept us in games while gaileys boring offense led by reggie "DOG" ball sputtered around the field...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

David Hale "Tweets" from UGA press conference....

Hale tweets this from presser...



- Richt says he did not inform coaches until today. players found out 
at 4 pm meeting 

- Richt- the bottom line is we want to get back to the top of the 
eastern div and top of sec. we want to bring in the finest coaches as 
we can 

- Richt says no timetable for hire. Richt says Damon told him "we'll 
do what needs to be done." 

- Richt says he has not talked to recruits. Says coaches gone will no 
longer have any recruiting responsibilities even if stay 4 bowl game 

- Richt - "it was def not a 1-yr kneejerk reaction. it was made over 
course of time." 

- richt says giving new DC a chance to pick staff played into his decision 

- Richt says all other coaches are "in good shape"


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 2, 2009)

Predator56 said:


> howeevr, if we didnt have tenuta, gailey would have been fired 2-3 years prior...it was tenuta who kept us in games while gaileys boring offense led by reggie "DOG" ball sputtered around the field...



tru dat... He just runs a stlye that is all or nothing and you better have some good corners if it's gonna work. I wouldn't be the worst hire.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 2, 2009)

Scratch VG and Smart.
Steele would be a good steal if you can pull it off,...but loyalty is not a strong suit, a friend's brother coaches at Clemson, so he might know a thing or two.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

David Pollacks "Tweet" for what it's worth....

davidpollack47 -

I am 100% sure that Garner will not be the Defensive Coordinator for Georgia next year.


----------



## twoshoes (Dec 2, 2009)

*Awesome Coaches of interests*



willbuck said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great Review!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

Hearing UGA may go after Travis Jones solely as a position coach for the DEs. Not likely, unless he just really wants to be back at his alma mater


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

May be nothing but a rumor, which I am almost sure of, but hearing that Ellis Johnson flew into Ben Epps tonight....


----------



## twoshoes (Dec 2, 2009)

*Second the rumor!*



BlackSmoke said:


> May be nothing but a rumor, which I am almost sure of, but hearing that Ellis Johnson flew into Ben Epps tonight....



I have heard that Johnson has a strong interest to work with UGA's talent and combine them with his defensive schemes. 

I consider it a plus when you hear Johnson say that he has no interest in becoming a head coach.


----------



## BigThig09 (Dec 2, 2009)

Tommy Spangler! look him up and his credentials. DC at LA Tech under Derek Dooley. Was the DC for GA Southern under paul Johnson when they won NCs.  if we dont get him, I bet paul Johnson re-hires him


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 2, 2009)

Brutus Gravedigger


----------



## twoshoes (Dec 2, 2009)

*Maybe?*



BigThig09 said:


> Tommy Spangler! look him up and his credentials. DC at LA Tech under Derek Dooley. Was the DC for GA Southern under paul Johnson when they won NCs.  if we dont get him, I bet paul Johnson re-hires him



I think he may be under the radar, but is someone worth checking into.


----------



## twoshoes (Dec 2, 2009)

*???*



greene_dawg said:


> Brutus Gravedigger



Who?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

BigThig09 said:


> Tommy Spangler! look him up and his credentials. DC at LA Tech under Derek Dooley. Was the DC for GA Southern under paul Johnson when they won NCs.  if we dont get him, I bet paul Johnson re-hires him



I just think with the position CMR has been put in, and the pressure he has been feeling for change, I think he will be forced to go with someone a little more marquee than Spangler. He has to hire a DC that is attractive to recruits, and the vast majority of them have never heard of Tommy Spangler


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 2, 2009)

twoshoes said:


> Who?



Brutus Gravedigger. Don't ask again. He might hear you.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Brutus Gravedigger. Don't ask again. He might hear you.


----------



## twoshoes (Dec 2, 2009)

*Salary*



BigThig09 said:


> Tommy Spangler! look him up and his credentials. DC at LA Tech under Derek Dooley. Was the DC for GA Southern under paul Johnson when they won NCs.  if we dont get him, I bet paul Johnson re-hires him




$142,750 and no years left on his contract.


----------



## twoshoes (Dec 2, 2009)

*I agree*



BlackSmoke said:


> I just think with the position CMR has been put in, and the pressure he has been feeling for change, I think he will be forced to go with someone a little more marquee than Spangler. He has to hire a DC that is attractive to recruits, and the vast majority of them have never heard of Tommy Spangler



I completely agree.


----------



## BigThig09 (Dec 2, 2009)

Van Gorder came out of nowhere as well. Didnt he come from like South Western Michigan or something like that? I agree with you that Richt may feel some pressure, but man i would sure love to have Spangler. I hear all his players love him, but he is a madman when it comes down to business. They say he is a film watching, defense studying psycho. Just what we need


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2009)

chadair said:


> did I mention RON ZOOK? Tech's DC might be available



Are you ready for your 48 hour evaluation at the local hospital?


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2009)

Where is Will Muschamp in all of this?  Everyone knows the "coach in waiting" thing at Texas is a joke.  Bring Will back!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Dec 3, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Where is Will Muschamp in all of this?  Everyone knows the "coach in waiting" thing at Texas is a joke.  *Bring Will back!*



Now that is a JOKE !!    No way he leaves a GREAT program and comes to a mediocre 2nd tier mutt team !!!    Drinking the koolaid I see.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Now that is a JOKE !!    No way he leaves a GREAT program and comes to a mediocre 2nd tier mutt team !!!    Drinking the koolaid I see.



No little joey, unlike the north ave trade school you are so in love with, UGA's rich tradition often lures back our alumni to be coaches and teachers.

Of course, your being a north ave trade school fan explains why you think everything is mediocre.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 3, 2009)

Right now, Ellis Johnson seems to be the most logical hire. Unless Smart wants to get out from under Saban's shadow in Tuscaloosa, since a lot of folks believe Saban runs the D anyway. The Gamecocks don't seem to be getting any better under Spurrier. Van Gorder seems to be happy with the Falcons, but he has had, what, four jobs the past four or five years? Muschamp will stay in Texas. If Garner was going to get the job, I'm pretty sure Richt would have made the announcement at the same time the others were let go.
I still wouldn't mind Bumpas or Nix, though.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Dec 3, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> No little joey, unlike the north ave trade school you are so in love with, *UGA's rich tradition* often lures back our alumni to be coaches and teachers.
> 
> Of course, your being a north ave trade school fan explains why you think everything is mediocre.



OMG,  Rich ???  Florida is RICH !! Alabama is RICH and YES !!!  GT is RICH !!!

What on earth has the poochie woochies done with any relevance besides 1980 ?    Talk about a homer !!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 3, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> OMG,  Rich ???  Florida is RICH !! Alabama is RICH and YES !!!  GT is RICH !!!
> 
> What on earth has the poochie woochies done with any relevance besides 1980 ?    Talk about a homer !!!!



What has Tech done other than a shared title in 1990? The rest of their "tradition" is from the WWII era 

Hmm, that was their last conference championship as well....29 years without an ACC title....yes, yes, that is RICH 

But if you must shove it in our faces that GT is RICH....well, here is something UGA has done since 1980....beat the brakes off of your "RICH" GT team 22 times out of 30


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 3, 2009)

http://blogs.ajc.com/mark-bradley-blog/2009/12/03/rx-for-mark-richt-try-smart-first-then-ellis-johnson/?cxntfid=blogs_mark_bradley_blog


Good take from Mark Bradley....


Rx for Mark Richt: Try Smart first, then Ellis Johnson
12:14 am December 3, 2009, by Mark Bradley



Needed: A defensive coordinator who understands how defense must be played in the SEC.

First choice (and a no-brainer): Kirby Smart, the Georgia alum who coaches Alabama’s defense.

Problem: It’s not even a lateral move for Smart, Alabama being a demonstrably better program than Georgia. And Alabama can, as we know, outspend the Yankees to keep the guys it wants.

Possible bit of leverage: Nick Saban is a notoriously tough boss — the anti-Richt — and is still widely seen as the man behind Alabama’s D. Smart might want to strike out on his own.



Plan B: Ellis Johnson of South Carolina.


Why him: He has done great work with lesser talent than Georgia’s, and he has coordinated defenses at Alabama and Mississippi State. And he did what a lot of folks can only dream of doing: He bailed out on Bobby Petrino after a month at Arkansas.

Why he might leave: No one knows how much longer Steve Spurrier will coach South Carolina, and even if Spurrier stays another five years it’s clear the Gamecocks will always hit a ceiling in the SEC East.

Possible roadblock: His contract runs through 2011.

Other names: Tommy Tuberville isn’t going to take an assistant’s job. Will Muschamp, another UGA grad, isn’t coming; being coach-in-waiting at Texas trumps being defensive coordinator at Georgia. Brian VanGorder seems happy in Flowery Branch, and it takes a lot to make BVG happy. Charlie Strong, formerly of South Carolina and now of Florida, is apt to become head coach at Louisville. And there seems no cause to promote Rodney Garner: Why bump up the lone holdover from a defensive staff Mark Richt just admitted was substandard?

The best guess: Smart stays in Tuscaloosa and Ellis Johnson moves to Athens.

Would that be an upgrade over Willie Martinez? No more than a suite at the Ritz-Carlton would be an upgrade over a room with two double beds at Motel 6.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 3, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> OMG,  Rich ???  Florida is RICH !! Alabama is RICH and YES !!!  GT is RICH !!!
> 
> What on earth has the poochie woochies done with any relevance besides 1980 ?    Talk about a homer !!!!



Rich enough to be mentioned in two of your schools fight songs, which are sung even in games they aren't playing UGA. Rich enough that your last head coach included clauses in his assistant coaches’ contracts providing bonuses if they beat Georgia.

What's the good word, Joe?


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 3, 2009)

Ellis Johnson wouldn't make me frown a bit.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Dec 3, 2009)

DSGB said:


> Rich enough to be mentioned in two of your schools fight songs, which are sung even in games they aren't playing UGA. Rich enough that your last head coach included clauses in his assistant coaches’ contracts providing bonuses if they beat Georgia.
> 
> What's the good word, Joe?



Oranges !!! I smell Oranges !!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 3, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Ellis Johnson wouldn't make me frown a bit.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 3, 2009)

Hale's list: 

http://dawg-extra.blogspot.com/2009/12/making-list-checking-it-twice.html

Some of the same names, but some new ones, as well.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 3, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> http://blogs.ajc.com/mark-bradley-blog/2009/12/03/rx-for-mark-richt-try-smart-first-then-ellis-johnson/?cxntfid=blogs_mark_bradley_blog
> 
> 
> Good take from Mark Bradley....
> ...



Seems to be a common theme among the top 2 candidates. I guess it is true that success breeds opportunity. I hope Smart stays at Bama as he has been with Saban for a while now. Just a question for you Dawgs, Do you think that CMR would want someone like Smart on the staff who has real ties to GA and is very much on his way to a HC job? Could lead up to a coach in waiting situation whether CMR wants it or not.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 3, 2009)

http://blogs.ajc.com/jeff-schultz-blog/2009/12/03/richt-should-phone-vangorder-but-dont-expect-a-yes/?cxntfid=blogs_jeff_schultz_blog


Richt should phone VanGorder, but don’t expect a yes
10:02 am December 3, 2009, by Jeff Schultz



Georgia wants to get back to playing defense the way it played when Brian VanGorder was the defensive coordinator. So it only makes sense that Mark Richt’s first phone call should be to Brian VanGorder. No other hire would do more to invigorate the program and excited the fanbase.

OK. Pipe dream over. I just don’t think it’s going to happen. Here’s a few reasons why:

♦ 1.) VanGorder realizes he has had a strange career evolution: From Georgia to the Jacksonville Jaguars (linebackers coach for one year), to Georgia Southern (head coach for one year), to the Falcons as linebackers coach (one year), to South Carolina as defensive coordinator (for five weeks), then back to the Falcons (actually he never left) when new head coach Mike Smith convinced him to stay as defensive coordinator. Guys get tagged when they move around a lot, unless it’s for an obvious step up the ladder. It makes no sense career-wise for VanGorder to return to Athens because then he’s just back to where he started in 2004.

♦ 2.) VanGorder wanted to be a head coach. That’s why he took the Georgia Southern job. It was a disaster, although the extent to which that was his fault is unknown. (Clearly there are other issues at GSU because the school just fired VanGorder’s replacement, Chris Hatcher.) Some coordinators decide they like the relative comfort of being behind the scenes and not holding daily news conferences with the media. I’m not sure VanGorder is at that point. My guess is he still wants to be a head coach. So the only way it makes sense for him to go back to Georgia is if he is named head-coach-in-waiting for Richt. But that is so not happening. The whole coach-in-waiting concept generally doesn’t work, and I certainly don’t see athletic director Damon Evans signing off on that. When the Dogs’ head coaching job opens up, Evans will want to make the call on the hire. Besides, has Richt told anybody he’s leaving or retiring?

♦ 3.) Money. Yes, Georgia has a lot. But they’re not going to pay VanGorder anywhere close to what Richt makes ($2.8 million), and there’s really nothing they would or could offer VanGorder that the Falcons would not or could no’t match (assuming they wanted to keep him, and there’s no indication they don’t).

Yes, VanGorder loved coaching at Georgia.

Yes, it would be a great move for the Bulldogs.

Yes, Richt needs to make the call to ask.

But I don’t see VanGorder saying yes.


----------



## shadow2 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have heard a rumor that Tubbs was offered a multimillion doller deal.. for three years..and he will still get payed by AU


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 3, 2009)

shadow2 said:


> I have heard a rumor that Tubbs was offered a multimillion doller deal.. for three years..and he will still get payed by AU



i don't think he has to worry about the money and i think he will be a hc this year.  he has been a hc long enough that i don't think he needs to take a step back, to being a dc, to get his named back in the mix for a hc job.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 3, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nix has been on my wish list for a while. I would LOVE IT if we could get him.  We would have to throw a lot of money at him I believe.
> 
> Smart or Bumpas would be great as well.  I just don't see Smart doing it.  I don't have any facts to support that, it's just a feeling.
> 
> ...




He is staying put with Spurrier....


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 3, 2009)

irishleprechaun said:


> He is staying put with Spurrier....



I wouldnt be so sure... 

We will see


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 3, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> http://blogs.ajc.com/mark-bradley-blog/2009/12/03/rx-for-mark-richt-try-smart-first-then-ellis-johnson/?cxntfid=blogs_mark_bradley_blog
> 
> 
> Good take from Mark Bradley....
> ...



Spurrier just got a contract extension so plan b is toast.  Also we plan to be AT the ceiling in the SEC east, not hit a mid level ceiling.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 3, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Do you think that CMR would want someone like Smart on the staff who has real ties to GA and is very much on his way to a HC job? Could lead up to a coach in waiting situation whether CMR wants it or not.



i say absolutely.  now i don't know if smart is the answer or not, but in order for him to get a hc job, he has to be doing something right as a dc.  you want to have the best staff and often times that means that you will be in the position where you will have to lose coaches down the road.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 3, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I wouldnt be so sure...
> 
> We will see



what a sorted state of affairs at the old UGA, desperation time has set in....


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 3, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Oranges !!! I smell Oranges !!!!




I think you hear the Opry...


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 3, 2009)

irishleprechaun said:


> Spurrier just got a contract extension so plan b is toast.  Also we plan to be AT the ceiling in the SEC east, not hit a mid level ceiling.



Been saying that for a while now. I'm betting you saw my post showing that Spurriers record at SC is practically identical to Ray Goffs at UGA. Reaching for the stars.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 3, 2009)

can't change 100 years of mediocrity in 5 years, but maybe in 6-7 years.  Bowl eligible in the SEC 5 years in a row...heading the right direction.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 3, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> Now that is a JOKE !!    No way he leaves a GREAT program and comes to a mediocre 2nd tier mutt team !!!    Drinking the koolaid I see.



2nd tier mutt team Slapped your boyloving Maggots on Prime Time T.V.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 3, 2009)

http://www.ajc.com/sports/atlanta-falcons/vangorder-not-interested-in-224723.html


VanGorder not interested in open Georgia post


FLOWERY BRANCH – Falcons defensive coordinator Brian VanGorder is not interested in the vacant defensive coordinator position at the University of Georgia.


"I'm here with the Atlanta Falcons and my commitment is to this job and I'm not interested in any other jobs, period," VanGorder told the Atlanta Journal-Constitution on Thursday. "I enjoy tremendously working for (owner) Mr. (Arthur) Blank and his family, (general manager) Thomas (Dimitroff) and (head coach) Mike Smith."

VanGorder coached at Georgia from 2001 to 2004. His last defense in 2004 finished ranked eighth overall and ninth in scoring defense.

VanGorder, 50, is in his third season with the Falcons and second as the defensive coordinator.

The Falcons are in the process of rebuilding the defense, as they attempted to replace five starters this season.

"I'm excited about where we are," VanGorder said. "We have a young team that as we go through the process, I look forward to being a part of their growth and being important in that growth. That's where I, am."

VanGorder has gone back-and-forth between the pro and college  ranks in recent years. After spending the 2005 season as an NFL assistant at Jacksonville he left to become the head coach at Georgia Southern for a season before joining the Falcons in 2007.

He accepted a job with the University of South Carolina after Bobby Petrino left the Falcons, before coming back as the defensive coordinator under Smith.

"I'm a football coach," VanGorder said. "I enjoy the NFL. Mostly, I enjoy being a part of the Atlanta Falcons. We have a tremendous organization. I go to work excited every day. I look forward to being a part of our process as we move forward. "


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 3, 2009)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> 2nd tier mutt team Slapped your boyloving Maggots on Prime Time T.V.



So we got beat by a crappy team??  I'm the first to admit it.  Just don't be so arrogant that you think you can take coaches away from schools in better situations for a LATERAL move.  Next thing you know yall will be calling for spurrier to be your quaterbacks coach, tubbs your DC, smart you line coach, weis your assistant recruiter, and maybe pete carroll can come in and be an offensive consultant.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 3, 2009)

i figured that vangorder would be a long shot.  i have no clue how this shakes out.  it'll be interesting if it is one of the bigger known names out there that we get as a dc, or if we go with someone that might be under the radar to much of the fan base.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 3, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> http://www.ajc.com/sports/atlanta-falcons/vangorder-not-interested-in-224723.html
> 
> VanGorder not interested in open Georgia post




Reality Check number 1!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 3, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> i figured that vangorder would be a long shot.  i have no clue how this shakes out.  it'll be interesting if it is one of the bigger known names out there that we get as a dc, or if we go with someone that might be under the radar to much of the fan base.



I'm still leaning towards Ellis Johnson, personally. A lot of talk of Kirby Smart, but I just don't see it. Been listening to 680 the Fan all day and they have had some interesting discussions about it. Donnan basically said he almost guarantees Bumpas won't be the guy. His reasoning was that TCUs defense is controlled 100% by Patterson out there. Bumpas doesn't call the plays and never has. He says you need a guy a little more proven in the spotlight than him. I think I agree...

They also said the same of Steele at Clemson. Said that this year was his first of actually calling the plays and controlling the defense


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 3, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> Reality Check number 1!



Reality check #2


60-39-5


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 3, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Reality check #2
> 
> 
> 60-39-5



I thought this thread was about getting the dawgs a DC?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 3, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> I thought this thread was about getting a the dawgs a DC?



And what part of that involves a Tech fan 


Exactly.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 3, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I'm still leaning towards Ellis Johnson, personally. A lot of talk of Kirby Smart, but I just don't see it. Been listening to 680 the Fan all day and they have had some interesting discussions about it. Donnan basically said he almost guarantees Bumpas won't be the guy. His reasoning was that TCUs defense is controlled 100% by Patterson out there. Bumpas doesn't call the plays and never has. He says you need a guy a little more proven in the spotlight than him. I think I agree...
> 
> They also said the same of Steele at Clemson. Said that this year was his first of actually calling the plays and controlling the defense



Just remember that Donnan had a different DC every single year he was at UGA and they all stunk so he's not exactly an authority on the topic.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 3, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Just remember that Donnan had a different DC every single year he was at UGA and they all stunk so he's not exactly an authority on the topic.



Very true, but I do like his reasoning on the subject. I think the hire has to be someone proven and top-notch as a DC. Being the DC at UGA is a great job, and I think there are several guys out there that would love to have the talent we have to work with


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 3, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> And what part of that involves a Tech fan
> 
> 
> Exactly.



Uh yeah, you stay off my tech threads...and.. and I'll stay off your UGA threads...

lol

That wouldn't be any fun would it?  Somebody has to come let yall dogs know which DCs you have a real chance at bringing over.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 3, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> Uh yeah, you stay off my tech threads...and.. and I'll stay off your UGA threads...
> 
> lol
> 
> That wouldn't be any fun would it?  Somebody has to come let yall dogs know which DCs you have a real chance at bringing over.



Well then don't get mad at me for reminding you Tech fans of certain records


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 3, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> Uh yeah, you stay off my tech threads...and.. and I'll stay off your UGA threads...
> 
> lol
> 
> That wouldn't be any fun would it?  Somebody has to come let yall dogs know which DCs you have a real chance at bringing over.



So if UGA ends up landing one of the guys that you say is fantasy I hope you come on here and eat a bit of crow... I don't know who'll they'll get but I'd expect it to be a big name. Then again BVG wasn't a big name until he got to UGA.


----------



## willbuck (Dec 3, 2009)

Word on the street is Gardner resigned this afternoon.  Have not seen it in print yet.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 3, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Very true, but I do like his reasoning on the subject. I think the hire has to be someone proven and top-notch as a DC. Being the DC at UGA is a great job, and I think there are several guys out there that would love to have the talent we have to work with




I think you could get away with a young up and coming guy.  It's not like who you hire is going to affect how many people you put in the stands next year or what UGA brings in money wise.  Correct me if I am wrong but you guys have one of the more profitable programs in the nation if not the most.  A young guy will come in with more to prove, more fire, and possibly some schemes that  guys haven't seen in the conference or on TV every weekend.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 3, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Very true, but I do like his reasoning on the subject. I think the hire has to be someone proven and top-notch as a DC. Being the DC at UGA is a great job, and I think there are several guys out there that would love to have the talent we have to work with



the comment about bumpas and steel can also be said about smart.  i do think that smart is in a great position and obviously has learned a lot.  saban wouldn't have hired him and brought him from miami if he didn't think a lot of smart.  i know that smart wants to be a hc at some point and i think that there is going to be a time where he might have to step out of the shadow of saban and prove his worth.  i don't think ks ends up in athens, although he would be great for recruiting, but still somewhat of an unproven dc.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 3, 2009)

willbuck said:


> Word on the street is Gardner resigned this afternoon.  Have not seen it in print yet.



Heard that earlier today as well. Don't know if there is any truth to it or not. Also him going to Memphis was mentioned.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 3, 2009)

willbuck said:


> Word on the street is Gardner resigned this afternoon.  Have not seen it in print yet.



not saying it isn't true, but i have heard no rumblings of it yet either.  it wouldn't surprise, as i stated before, if he wasn't given a look at dc, i figured there would be a good chance he left.  i imagine uga sports would have something about it if it were the case.  he was shopping his services around last year.  we paid him more money to stay, but his departure would not be a shocker to me if it were to happen.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 3, 2009)

Garner leverages another job every year for 15k more in pay. I imagine it gets a little old to his bosses. Let him bolt and promote Lilly to RC. He stacked top 5 classes on top of each other at FSU, no reason he can't do it at UGA.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 3, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Garner leverages another job every year for 15k more in pay. I imagine it gets a little old to his bosses. Let him bolt and promote Lilly to RC. He stacked top 5 classes on top of each other at FSU, no reason he can't do it at UGA.



i used to be really concerned about the loss of garner.  true, he is a great recruiter, but there are others out there who are doing a great job as well.  bobo and b-mac are two solid recruiters.  we will get good talent each year and i haven't heard many, if any, say they came to uga because of garner.  the name being mentioned, just as it was with ogletree, is richt.  certainly we have to get in the door with these kids, but cmr and the program is the selling point.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 3, 2009)

Garner ain't going nowhere.He has it like he wants it.Bama is gonna in the market for a new defensive coordinator next week.I believe Smart is ready to leave the Saban nest and be his own coach .Garner has 6 or 7 daughters and any of you really think they'd leave Athens??


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 4, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> So we got beat by a crappy team??  I'm the first to admit it.  Just don't be so arrogant that you think you can take coaches away from schools in better situations for a LATERAL move.  Next thing you know yall will be calling for spurrier to be your quaterbacks coach, tubbs your DC, smart you line coach, weis your assistant recruiter, and maybe pete carroll can come in and be an offensive consultant.



Slap me and wake me up,cause i would be dreaming.


----------



## dwills (Dec 4, 2009)

So I just read that the whole hiring process has been handed over to CMR by damon evans. This really worries me. With all the heat that has been on CMR, I think he will be scared to go out and hire someone with great credentials, in fear that he may be replaced after another slip up. I would love to see us go out and pay the required money for will muschamp, but the last think CMR wants is a coach in waiting situation. After seeing this, I really see him going and getting a no-name guy from a smaller school. I think even Kirby Smart may be too big of a threat for CMR. Don't be shocked if he goes and gets a young, small school up and comer instead of a proven, successful coordinator based solely on the fact that he'll be looking after himself. No matter how good of a guy he is, his own job security will play a major role in his decision-making process.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Dec 4, 2009)

dwills said:


> So I just read that the whole hiring process has been handed over to CMR by damon evans. This really worries me. With all the heat that has been on CMR, I think he will be scared to go out and hire someone with great credentials, in fear that he may be replaced after another slip up. I would love to see us go out and pay the required money for will muschamp, but the last think CMR wants is a coach in waiting situation. After seeing this, I really see him going and getting a no-name guy from a smaller school. I think even Kirby Smart may be too big of a threat for CMR. Don't be shocked if he goes and gets a young, small school up and comer instead of a proven, successful coordinator based solely on the fact that he'll be looking after himself. No matter how good of a guy he is, his own job security will play a major role in his decision-making process.



Well, for a no name, Patterson at TCU has done a fantastic job !!!  So much for that theory.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2009)

dwills said:


> So I just read that the whole hiring process has been handed over to CMR by damon evans. This really worries me. With all the heat that has been on CMR, I think he will be scared to go out and hire someone with great credentials, in fear that he may be replaced after another slip up. I would love to see us go out and pay the required money for will muschamp, but the last think CMR wants is a coach in waiting situation. After seeing this, I really see him going and getting a no-name guy from a smaller school. I think even Kirby Smart may be too big of a threat for CMR. Don't be shocked if he goes and gets a young, small school up and comer instead of a proven, successful coordinator based solely on the fact that he'll be looking after himself. No matter how good of a guy he is, his own job security will play a major role in his decision-making process.



although i see your point, if the defense is getting it done, cmr will not have to worry about his own future.  cmr is more then just a coach, he is the face of the program and is looked at as a great person, a great coach and does the things outside of football, such as shaking hands and helping raise money, that he doesn't have to be concerned about his own job security.  the d has been the biggest issue for us.  if we get that squared away, the only thing i see as being a problem, is that we will probably lose our dc in a few years, as he will probably get a hc job.  it's a double edged sword, but that is the way it works.  you try and surround yourself with the best guys possible and guys that you feel can take the next step.  it hurts to lose a solid dc or oc, but if you're winning, you will not have a hard time finding a solid replacement.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 4, 2009)

dwills said:


> So I just read that the whole hiring process has been handed over to CMR by damon evans. This really worries me. With all the heat that has been on CMR, I think he will be scared to go out and hire someone with great credentials, in fear that he may be replaced after another slip up. I would love to see us go out and pay the required money for will muschamp, but the last think CMR wants is a coach in waiting situation. After seeing this, I really see him going and getting a no-name guy from a smaller school. I think even Kirby Smart may be too big of a threat for CMR. Don't be shocked if he goes and gets a young, small school up and comer instead of a proven, successful coordinator based solely on the fact that he'll be looking after himself. No matter how good of a guy he is, his own job security will play a major role in his decision-making process.



UGA will not get Muschamp, regardless. That I am sure of. He is making 900k a year at Texas, and WILL be the next head coach of that program as soon as Brown hangs it up. That would be a stupid move for him to leave that, just to come back to his alma mater and make about half of what he is now. Being where he is in rank at a program like Texas is a dream job to any coach.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 4, 2009)

dwills said:


> So I just read that the whole hiring process has been handed over to CMR by damon evans. This really worries me. With all the heat that has been on CMR, I think he will be scared to go out and hire someone with great credentials, in fear that he may be replaced after another slip up. I would love to see us go out and pay the required money for will muschamp, but the last think CMR wants is a coach in waiting situation. After seeing this, I really see him going and getting a no-name guy from a smaller school. I think even Kirby Smart may be too big of a threat for CMR. Don't be shocked if he goes and gets a young, small school up and comer instead of a proven, successful coordinator based solely on the fact that he'll be looking after himself. No matter how good of a guy he is, his own job security will play a major role in his decision-making process.



Of course job security has everything to do with it but I disagree with your point. His job depends on the defense turing around in a season or two so he has to go get a name that is proven. I don't think he can go to Witchita St or NW Arkansas and get an up and comer. Just too much risk involved. PLus, say he goes out and gets Smart for example. If the Dawgs are doing bad enough for CMR to be fired in a couple of seasons it will be highly likely because the hire didn't pan out which would almost eliminate the new hired big name from consideration for HC. If they go out and get a big name and succeed, then CMR is a genius and he's HC. If they go out and get a big name and they stink, they're both gone.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> OMG,  Rich ???  Florida is RICH !! Alabama is RICH and YES !!!  GT is RICH !!!
> 
> What on earth has the poochie woochies done with any relevance besides 1980 ?    Talk about a homer !!!!



The only thing GT is rich at is touting behind whoopings from UGA for the last 20 plus years.  You and GT are a 2nd rate idiot at best little joey.


----------



## ACguy (Dec 4, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Of course job security has everything to do with it but I disagree with your point. His job depends on the defense turing around in a season or two so he has to go get a name that is proven. I don't think he can go to Witchita St or NW Arkansas and get an up and comer. Just too much risk involved. PLus, say he goes out and gets Smart for example. If the Dawgs are doing bad enough for CMR to be fired in a couple of seasons it will be highly likely because the hire didn't pan out which would almost eliminate the new hired big name from consideration for HC. If they go out and get a big name and succeed, then CMR is a genius and he's HC. If they go out and get a big name and they stink, they're both gone.



I think this is the reason no big name like Smart will go to UGA. I am interested to see who UGA gets to be the DC. I don't think some of the guys named in this threat would not even come to UF to replace Strong.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 4, 2009)

ACguy said:


> I think this is the reason no big name like Smart will go to UGA. I am interested to see who UGA gets to be the DC. I don't think some of the guys named in this threat would not even come to UF to replace Strong.



But take a guy like Smart who is considered to be a top notch DC, but there is speculation as to how much control Saban really has over the defense. If he were to come to UGA and turn this defense around and get them back into the top 15 as a unit in a year or two, everyone would KNOW he is the man pulling the strings and ADs would be on him hotter than a Coon dog on a fresh track to be their new HC. 

Now for the record, I think getting him is a serious stretch, but it could prove to be a great next step to getting that HC job he wants. But to that same extent, he has been the DC at Bama for a couple years now and they have fielded a stout defense to say the least under him. Risky move on his part, but if it works he would look like a genius, as well as CMR


----------



## lilburnjoe (Dec 4, 2009)

With Strong leaving Florida, thUGA gets the short end of the stick again !!! Florida will get the choice DC pick and thUGA must once again live in the shadow of the mighty Gators !!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> With Strong leaving Florida, thUGA gets the short end of the stick again !!! Florida will get the choice DC pick and thUGA must once again live in the shadow of the mighty Gators !!!



uf will promote from within.  i missed it, how long of a contract did strong sign at ul?


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 4, 2009)

ACguy said:


> I think this is the reason no big name like Smart will go to UGA. I am interested to see who UGA gets to be the DC. I don't think some of the guys named in this threat would not even come to UF to replace Strong.



At some point Smart is going to leave Bama is it's going to be for a job that has challenges. That's why there are openings. He might wait and get a HC gig somewhere but I don't think any big schools will take a chance on him until he proves himself running a defense, and more importantly rebuilding something broken, on his own. See one Will Muschamp.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 4, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> With Strong leaving Florida, thUGA gets the short end of the stick again !!! Florida will get the choice DC pick and thUGA must once again live in the shadow of the mighty Gators !!!



Kinda like Tech living in UGAs shadow


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> With Strong leaving Florida, thUGA gets the short end of the stick again !!! Florida will get the choice DC pick and thUGA must once again live in the shadow of the mighty Gators !!!



And we'll still be beat Tech.  Just give up.  Rooting for Florida because your supposedly awsome team with your supposedly awsome coach got beat by the worst team that we've had in years?  I love it.  Yall had your best team in years and you still lost.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2009)

Irish I hate it buddy but I don't buy it.  A down UGA is better than a supposedly improving S.C..  I'm not saying that it's in the bag but a contract extension for a now toothless Spurrier doesn't mean much.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 5, 2009)

Got in on this one a little late, but kind of knew waht was going on.  I have had myowm ideas on this...none of them really good, but I was able to catch "Buck & Kincaid"
on 680 this a.m. and "the list" _seems_ to have beeen narrowed unofficially to three names.

Dick Bumpas
Kirby Smart
Kevin Steele

Those were the only names that came up in the conversation...Buck seemd to think the powers of glory on Athens really liked Kirby Smart.  I heard someone else say that Kirbys wife "really liked Athens" and if that be true...gentlemen, we all know who _really_ wears the pants in the family.
I would put my money on Smart. That is allit is now anyway : a betting game amongst ourselves.


----------



## lab (Dec 5, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> With Strong leaving Florida, thUGA gets the short end of the stick again !!! Florida will get the choice DC pick and thUGA must once again live in the shadow of the mighty Gators !!!



How does it feel always loosing to a team thats on the short end of the stick.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, with a couple new names thrown in the mix as of late, this thing looks like it is still far from over. With Nix supposedly declining the job at UF, I think it is safe to say he is sticking with Nutt at Ole Miss. Vic Koenning and Bud Foster's names are being brought up now to go along with Smart, Bumpas, Steele, and Johnson. I really want this thing to get hashed out and resolved soon. I think Stripling is more than likely going to switch to Tech as it is, and the longer we wait, the more commitments begin to waffle....


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 14, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Well, with a couple new names thrown in the mix as of late, this thing looks like it is still far from over. With Nix supposedly declining the job at UF, I think it is safe to say he is sticking with Nutt at Ole Miss. Vic Koenning and Bud Foster's names are being brought up now to go along with Smart, Bumpas, Steele, and Johnson. I really want this thing to get hashed out and resolved soon. I think Stripling is more than likely going to switch to Tech as it is, and the longer we wait, the more commitments begin to waffle....



...if BAMA wins the NC,...Jan 8th ain't too long to wait


----------



## Tailstalker (Dec 14, 2009)

Would love to see Smart hired at UF and watch Saban crap his pants when he realizes UF will have the secret to shutting down the mighty Bama offense....:bounce


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 14, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I think Stripling is more than likely going to switch to Tech as it is



What makes you think that Smoke. I thought he came out a week or so ago and said he was solid to UGA.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 14, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> What makes you think that Smoke. I thought he came out a week or so ago and said he was solid to UGA.



Yea he did say he was still solid, but he will be at Tech this weekend on an official from what I hear, along with Mike Thornton (no relation ). I think he is still considering the jump and I've just got a bad feeling about him. Hopefully I'm wrong. Some of the GT commits are supposed to be there to help sway him to Tech. 

Hope he stays true. I think he could be a heck of a player. 


.................................

http://blogs.ajc.com/recruiting/2009/12/14/roundup-mason/?cxntfid=blogs_recruiting

Report: Stripling, Thornton to take official visits to Tech
3:17 pm December 14, 2009, by Chip Towers

RECRUITING ROUNDUP

Here’s some Monday afternoon links and a couple of small news items to bring you up to date on everything that’s going on locally recruiting wise.

I’m not real big fan of the ol’ how-was-your-visit update. Maybe it’s just me but I rarely find them very revealing, and I’ve done more than a few myself. Personally I’m waiting for the one kid to say, “you know, it sucked. It was really lame and I wish I hadn’t gone.” Or at least, “I committed.” No such luck unfortunately.

But with both Georgia and Georgia Tech having big recruiting weekends, there were a lot of those types of updates out there. I’ll summarize and link a few that bordered on the edge of interesting.

Kelly Quinlan of JacketsOnline.com reports that Georgia defensive end commitment T.J. Stripling of Southwest DeKalb and Stephenson’s Mike Thornton, the top uncommitted D-lineman re taking official visits to Georgia Tech next weekend. Hadn’t heard that from Mike and he hasn’t confirmed via text. It’s long been rumored that Stripling could be considering the ultimate flip. He hasn’t responded to my texts for a while. Originally Quinlan didn’t cite any sources but now he has added a quote from longtime commitment Denzel McCoy. “I told Coach Brian Jean-Mary I will come down next weekend to hang while Thornton and Stripling are on their official visits,” McCoy says. Follow THE LINK and there’s free content about all the prospects that were in town on officials visit this past weekend, mostly already-committed recruits though. . . .

Speaking of Thornton, Scout.com’s Southeast recruiting analyst Chad Simmons talked to him about his visit to UGA this weekend. Most revealing to me, however, was Thornton’s news that he and his mom will now take official visits to Auburn and Miami. He has already been to Penn State. . . .

Probably the most affected by the visit to UGA was Lassiter quarterback Hutson Mason. Based on the account given Kipp Adams of Rivals.com, Mason was positively giddy and on the verge of committing:

“I need to sit down for a couple of days and gather myself because I felt like I was so caught up in the emotions today. Just from being with my future teammates and some of the players, I felt like the bond was so strong that I could definitely see myself playing with these guys. If I have the same feelings as I do right now, then there is no doubt I will be a Bulldog. I hope to have a decision as soon as possible, and when the Georgia coaches asked if I would know by January, me and my family let them know it would not take that long. It will probably be before Christmas break.”

Interestingly, Hutson old me today he is leaving tomorrow for an impromptu unofficial visit to Clemson. He hadn’t mentioned the Tigers before. . . .
Macon.com’s David Hale talked to Georgia recruiting coordinator Rodney Garner about how he’s handling recruits’ questions regarding a new defensive coordinator and their suddenly-absent recruiters. . . .

Rivals.com’s Anthony Dasher had the most revealing update on the UGA D-coordinator search I’ve seen yet. He talked to Kansas State’s Vic Koenning and Koenning did nothing to discourage the notion he might be interested in joining the Bulldogs. Check out his quote:

“Georgia’s a great place and Coach Richt is a fantastic coach, but I don’t think I’m at liberty to say right now. I’ll just say it would be a great honor to be considered for that, but that’s all I can. . . . It’s not my place to say or not say. I learned a long time ago not to say a lot about this type of thing because it can be construed the wrong way.”

The mass movement among SEC assistant coaches continues. Florida receivers coach/recruiter extraordinaire Billy Gonzales is leaving the Gators for LSU. . . .
The name everybody is talking about after this past weekend’s GHSA finals at the Georgia Dome is Wilcox County’s Nick Marshall. The 6-foot-2, 185-pound dual-threat quarterback put on a show with 240 yards passing — fourth all-time for passing yards in a title game — and some impressive mobility in the Class A championship game against Savannah State. Scout.com’s Rusty Mansell provides a little insight here on Marshall, a 2011 recruit that has generated a lot of interest but no offers. . . .

Here’s a profile on Marcus Lattimore by The State’s Bob Gillespie. Lattimore is considered one of the top running back prospects in the country. He’s considering Georgia, Auburn, South Carolina, Oregon and Penn State. . . .

Gainesville cornerback Justin Owens committed today to West Georgia College, according to assistant coach Todd Wofford.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 15, 2009)

conflicting reports about whether or not stripling will be taking that gt visit.  anyone else heard?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 15, 2009)

I haven't heard otherwise Rex.


----------



## dwills (Dec 15, 2009)

I hope he doesn't...


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 15, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I haven't heard otherwise Rex.



ugasports front page said-

t.j. sets the record straight

gnatsports front page said-

not so fast

leads me to believe that he might not be making the trip, but i don't have an account so i don't know for sure.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 15, 2009)

AJC College Sports Recruiting T.J. Stripling says not visiting Tech, but maybe Tennessee
1:09 pm December 15, 2009, by Chip Towers

Georgia commitment T.J. Stripling refuted a report by JacketsOnline.com that he’s visiting Georgia Tech this weekend.

The 6-foot-6, 220-pound defensive end from Southwest DeKalb confirmed that in a text to me a little while ago. But he’s in school today and couldn’t talk. However, he spoke with UGASports.com’s Kipp Adams at some point today. Ironically, UGASports and JacketsOnline are sister sites, so it’s unusual to see one refute the other.

Said Stripling to ugasports: “That is not true. They said the same about Mike Thornton, too. I’m playing in the DeKalb County All-Star game this weekend.”

More interesting to me was Stripling’s comment that he’s thinking about possibly making an official visit to Tennessee. But, he said, he’s 95 percent committed to the Bulldogs. Better than 94 percent, I guess.

Anyway, T.J. is supposed to call me back later so I’ll get into all that with him.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 15, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Irish I hate it buddy but I don't buy it.  A down UGA is better than a supposedly improving S.C..  I'm not saying that it's in the bag but a contract extension for a now toothless Spurrier doesn't mean much.




In due time, in due time...Spurrier is growing some new teeth and I truely feel like we are closer to level ground with the SEC than we have been since we joined the league and we are a very young ball club.  I know everyone hates that and history is not in our favor but we are definately not heading in a worse direction.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 15, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> AJC College Sports Recruiting T.J. Stripling says not visiting Tech, but maybe Tennessee
> 1:09 pm December 15, 2009, by Chip Towers
> 
> Georgia commitment T.J. Stripling refuted a report by JacketsOnline.com that he’s visiting Georgia Tech this weekend.
> ...




Thanks Rex. So does this mean that Thornton is also not going to be at Tech this weekend?


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 15, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Thanks Rex. So does this mean that Thornton is also not going to be at Tech this weekend?



don't know about thorton.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 15, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> don't know about thorton.



Me either, was just wondering since TJ said "That's the same thing they said about Thornton...."


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 16, 2009)

neither are coming to GT this weekend.  

GT folks think Thornton is the long shot, but that Stripling might still visit.  Who knows?

so did Garner resign or not?


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 16, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> neither are coming to GT this weekend.
> 
> GT folks think Thornton is the long shot, but that Stripling might still visit.  Who knows?
> 
> so did Garner resign or not?



the only way garner resigned is if he had another deal in place somewhere else.  he is still out recruiting hard for uga, but his comments about his focus being solely on the bowl game, makes one think that he might be looking around.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 16, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> neither are coming to GT this weekend.
> 
> GT folks think Thornton is the long shot, but that Stripling might still visit.  Who knows?
> 
> so did Garner resign or not?



No, Garner has not resigned. If Eddy O heads back to USC from Knoxville though, I'd say they will offer Garner more than he can turn down


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 16, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> the only way garner resigned is if he had another deal in place somewhere else.  he is still out recruiting hard for uga, but his comments about his focus being solely on the bowl game, makes one think that he might be looking around.



exactly


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 16, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> AJC College Sports Recruiting T.J. Stripling says not visiting Tech, but maybe Tennessee
> 1:09 pm December 15, 2009, by Chip Towers
> 
> Georgia commitment T.J. Stripling refuted a report by JacketsOnline.com that he’s visiting Georgia Tech this weekend.
> ...



Updated .........

Not true, Stripling told me. However, he did not rule out completely that he may visit Tech eventually.

“The problem is it keeps coming out over there that I’m coming to visit and I’m not,” he said.” It started about a month ago when they offered me late. They said two players were not going to play next year so they had a scholarship for me. From there people have just been saying all kinds of stuff like I’m a silent commitment and I’m definitely coming for a visit. I haven’t said nothing yet.”

Stripling admitted that he has talked to Tech coaches about possibly making a visit eventually.

“But it definitely won’t be this weekend,” he said, reiterating that he’s playing in an all-star game. “It’s a possibility but I can’t really say yes right now. I have to talk to my parents about it and find out how Georgia is with it.”


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 16, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Updated .........
> 
> Not true, Stripling told me. However, he did not rule out completely that he may visit Tech eventually.
> 
> ...



we've got the dead period coming up, so hopefully we will have our dc in place soon and we will not have to worry about the visit.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 16, 2009)

Anyone know if they are someone on the staff that recruited Stripling personally? Be interesting if it was Garner.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm not going to feed the rumor mill anymore.  It's gone way past ridiculous at this point but I guess that's to be expected.  The more protrated it's allowed to to get the wilder the rumors are apt to get.

I really don't understand all the flapping about Garner.  Good recruiting is one of the easiest things to replace and we have a guy  on staff in Lilly who recruiting gold.  Let Garner walk if that's what he feels is best for him.  I bet he is thanking God that he didn't hitch his wagon to Lane Kiffin right now.

Winning is the best recruiter.  We all know that.  Besides, even during the Goof and Donnan years we always recruited well.  Garner can do what's best for Garner.  No need for us to fear him leaving.

As for Stripling, I don't think he decommits and chooses Tech.  He may indeed decommit, but they aren't exactly known for their great defense.  Wommack might be worse than Willie.


----------

